# spandex law!



## steelheadjh8 (Mar 16, 2010)

This post is going to tick off a lot of people however my group of riders and many riders that I know have agreed on this. No biker shall were spandex if there bmi is over 30. I mean come on its just down right gross. There are other pants and shirt that eliminate chafing that dont use tight spandex. I am not meaning to tick people off however i wanted to see who else feels strongly about this.
happy biking


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

so you only like to check out fit dudes in spandex? kinda gay man.. but whatever gets you off, thats cool too.


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

So let me get this straight. You want me to wear extra-hot (as in temperature--calm down) shorts while riding solo on empty trails in the tropics during the build-up just in case you should happen to come along, check out my arse, and not like what you see?

My wife has a 'no lycra in the house rule'; fair enough. Long running family joke. You. however, can piss off if you don't like what you see


----------



## Big Daddio (Feb 20, 2004)

You really need to find something more important in your life to worry about


----------



## steelheadjh8 (Mar 16, 2010)

im sorry i offended the horizontally challenged...all im saying is have some respect when going to a popular trail and dont show everyone how much you love mcdonalds by wearing skin tight spandex....the loose stuff keeps you just as cool


----------



## dogo (Sep 14, 2008)

really, who cares. I don't even think about shyt like that!


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Some one has too much time on their hands. Get out and ride more and quit worrying about others.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Only spandex law we have is when you can see your buddies ass though his shorts he HAS to throw that pair away. After being washed a certain amount of times spandex becomes see thru


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds you're the one without the respect here. People wear what they want and what they feel comfortable in. If you don't like it, don't look, simple as that.


----------



## steelheadjh8 (Mar 16, 2010)

frdfandc said:


> Some one has too much time on their hands. Get out and ride more and quit worrying about others.


hahaha


----------



## BOSSMAN (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking at duds arses..............ghey???? That means you make a decision as to which guy is hot and looks good and which guy is not, where do you ride so I dont ride there......Ghey


----------



## steelheadjh8 (Mar 16, 2010)

this was meant to be a joke however some people cant take one so im sorry for offending the overweight spandex wearers


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

I think I look very nice in spandex thank you......


----------



## steelheadjh8 (Mar 16, 2010)

JSumner13 said:


> I think I look very nice in spandex thank you......


bahahaha thanks for the contribution


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

steelheadjh8 said:


> bahahaha thanks for the contribution


Little Timmy, it's time for bed now. It's a school night.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I have seen worse than big folks in spandex. In my neck of the woods, folks go to gas stations with no shirts on with fat rolls that droop so far over the sides that they need training wheels for them to not strafe the ground.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank God!! I was worried this forum might go too long without a spandex/baggy thread. Thanks for saving the day! :thumbsup: 

PS: If you want to check out my package it's OK. I understand, we all have a little gayness inside (some just more than others). Just don't touch, I draw the line there. :nono:


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

The fact that you separate over weight from slim spandex wearers seems strange to me.Any man prancing around in skin tight garments on a trail should go to jail !


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

You're ghey.


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

Fine, I'll just go back to not wearing any shorts at all. Enjoy.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

google "shirtcocker" 

sometimes spandex is better than nothing!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

One Pivot said:


> google "shirtcocker"
> 
> sometimes spandex is better than nothing!


Hahahaha! I like the pic of porky pig!


----------



## jarHunter (Mar 20, 2009)

steelheadjh8 said:


> This post is going to tick off a lot of people however my group of riders and many riders that I know have agreed on this. No biker shall were spandex if there bmi is over 30. I mean come on its just down right gross. There are other pants and shirt that eliminate chafing that dont use tight spandex. I am not meaning to tick people off however i wanted to see who else feels strongly about this.
> happy biking


I have a BMI of 31 and am probably in better shape than you.....


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

actually, I agree with the OP. It SHOULD be a law:
Hot chicks MUST wear spandex, correct that, white spandex. All others need not apply.


----------



## whtdel (Oct 24, 2008)

With such a statement, it is clear, Steelhead, that you don't ride enough XC technical trails, where the bottom of your shorts get caught in the back of the saddle (when diving a steep pitch) ... and beleive me, I have tried a lot of baggie shorts :madman: they're all to loose at the crutch. BTW, command seatpost is out of question ... don't want to carry that extra weight!!


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Ha-ha!!! This crap is funny.

Gotta agree with the old, see-through spandex rule though.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

whtdel said:


> With such a statement, it is clear, Steelhead, that you don't ride enough XC technical trails, where the bottom of your shorts get caught in the back of the saddle (when diving a steep pitch) ... and beleive me, I have tried a lot of baggie shorts :madman: they're all to loose at the crutch. BTW, command seatpost is out of question ... don't want to carry that extra weight!!


Can't believe I found something in a spandex thread to comment on, but dude, you gotta try one! I wear spandex on some rides, the benefits of a dropper post are there even with spandex. As to the extra weight, it's not rotating. Do you still avoid suspension because of the extra weight?

David B.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

steelheadjh8 said:


> i wanted to see who else feels strongly about this.


I feel strongly that everybody should wear whatever they want to.









(originally posted by "theseawind")









(this pic stolen from "TahoeBC")


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

I rarely see fat people on bikes, never on bikes with spandex


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

I totally agree with the original poster. Wearing spandex whilst on a mountain bike crosses the line. It's messed up.


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

I realize it's not PC to say it, but I can't help snickering a bit at this thread...because I've had that exact thought in my head at least a few times when sighting really overweight people in tight fitting clothes (on or off the bike)

I say kudos to anyone getting out there and exercising, and extra kudos for having the confidence to wear whatever you want......but I'm only human and I can't help but notice if something ain't quite right


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

what if i wear loose clothing with pictures of fat people in tight clothing printed on them?

those boys in the bras cracked me up, some inspiration for Bay to Breakers?


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

How about we make an ass-crack law for all the dudes out there sporting the low-rise baggies?


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

Biker Fox *APPROVES *this thread


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

steelheadjh8 said:


> This post is going to tick off a lot of people however my group of riders and many riders that I know have agreed on this. No biker shall were spandex if there bmi is over 30. I mean come on its just down right gross. There are other pants and shirt that eliminate chafing that dont use tight spandex. I am not meaning to tick people off however i wanted to see who else feels strongly about this.
> happy biking


Soon as I get home, first thing I'm gonna do is punch yo mamma in da mouth!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

.....


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> so you only like to check out fit dudes in spandex? kinda gay man.. but whatever gets you off, thats cool too.


I vote baggies only


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I vote for a law against steelhead sportin a boner while riding behind people with a BMI lower than 30 who are wearing lycra.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

johnny dollar said:


> those boys in the bras cracked me up, some inspiration for Bay to Breakers?


There's more in this NorCal thread...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=378298


----------



## davthedude (Feb 12, 2005)

hes a Tulsa Oklahoma local color guy dosent ride off road that i know of but has been seen doing nose wheelies in high traffic areas, the man the legend biker fox.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

my only complaint is the people who wear spandex that is to small and their butts or stomachs hang out. thats pretty gross. but if you are covered up i could care less.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

006_007 said:


> .....


ITIJTUIMMALB


----------



## steelheadjh8 (Mar 16, 2010)

jarHunter said:


> I have a BMI of 31 and am probably in better shape than you.....


i meant obese people....


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drewdoeboy (Apr 29, 2008)

I am going to wear it. I don't really care what YOU think about it.


----------



## Brakebreaker101 (Jan 4, 2009)

+1 for baggy shorts


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

BMI is dumb, a terrible standard to base your law on.
Other than that, yeah, spandex - like thongs - should have a weight limit.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

JSumner13 said:


> I think I look very nice in spandex thank you......


I'll bet your favorite song is "Do you think I'm sexy?" by Rod Stewart :thumbsup:


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Very easy to do.. stop manufacturing L, XL, XXL+ sizes
Only S and M ;-)


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

BBW said:


> Very easy to do.. stop manufacturing L, XL, XXL+ sizes
> Only S and M ;-)


Then we are back to the one-size fits all issue :madman:


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

BBW said:


> Very easy to do.. stop manufacturing *L*, XL, XXL+ sizes
> Only S and M ;-)


So now tall fit people cant wear spandex?? :skep: I'm 6'4", 205. Not fat. I wear L.


----------



## Rocksuperstar (Mar 26, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a bit of lycra... Now, if you'd said riding in a half-top and speedos, or even just ban speedos in general, then i might be with you but nothing wrong with squeezing yourself into a bit of stretchy lycra!

So i assume you're an adonis yourself, right? Personally, i wear lycra with 3/4 lengths over the top - offers at least a little protection from brambles and hawthorns, and as passers by don't know i'm wearing lycra underneath, they just see the baggies and assume i have a sweet arse naturally :thumbsup:

all's good


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Think that spandex would be nicer than wearing tighty whities down the trail. Could you imagine the chaifing OUCH


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

I wear Spandex in public to guage what kind of shape I'm in:

If people look at me with their lip curled up I know I need more saddle time.

If people look at me and smile I know I'm getting enough saddle time.

If I get mixed emotions from other people I know I'm in Walmart...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread has expanded to two pages already? 

Are there people who wear clothes that don't suit them, or possibly anyone? Sure. I may be one in your eyes, and you in mine. But that is opinion and sensibility. As long as a person is not indecently exposed (legally, not subjectively), I am prepared to grimace and look the other way and not call for a ban. 

Self expression is protected freedom of speech when it isn't causing a panic in a croud, (like shouting 'Fire' when there is none). Just like this thread is. So, whatever happened to "Live and let live" as a guiding principle? I will take the barely legal bikini devotees as a nice lingering eye candy payment for every overstuffed or low waisted garment glimpsed on others. And I won't say no to seeing shapely nude female forms biking in my vicinity, illegal, or not, and I can avert my eyes to others. 

As to BMI of 30 or otherwise, the stat is nearly useless. Many beefy football players without much if any adipose tissue are at or above 30. I don't want to tell a Clydesdale tipping the scales either side of 300 with biceps the size of my thighs what he can or can't wear. It isn't good for my health.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't care what people wear. I like seeing overweight people on bikes, it means they are trying to better themselves, whatever they want to wear is fine with me.

Conform to whatever current style you wish, but don't project your insecurities (closeted homosexual tendencies, poor body image, etc) on others.


----------



## TakoKichi (Jul 6, 2008)

Funny stuff:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=436177&page=1

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=439825&page=1


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

drewdoeboy said:


> I am going to wear it. I don't really care what YOU think about it.


Doooonnnntt ddddooooo iiiiiiitttttt!!!


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

The dude that started this thread is kicking himself right now!!!! No more drunk typing for you!!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Do it for the children! For cryin' out loud no child should witness a man in lycra!:cryin:


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry for derailing this wonderful thread, but there's some great pics here and I had to comment on this one. Seriously? What's the deal with this dude having the totally roided out look on the arms, yet he's got a total pot belly? That is all.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

For one, while the guy has some beefy arms and obviously lifts weights, i wouldn't call them roided. and two, I wouldn't call that a pot belly. Everyones gut expands when they exhale, especially if you are practiced at "belly breathing." 

OTOH, just because you lift and have lots of muscles doesn't necessarily mean you're fit and lean.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

Biker Fox Is The Mother Truckin Sh**


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

zrm said:


> For one, while the guy has some beefy arms and obviously lifts weights, i wouldn't call them roided. and two, I wouldn't call that a pot belly. Everyones gut expands when they exhale, especially if you are practiced at "belly breathing." .


I think he had a gut and its funny to look at.


----------



## TakoKichi (Jul 6, 2008)

Scott O said:


> I think he had a gut and its funny to look at.


A beer belly would be more rounded from the sides.
His abdomen is more isolated.

And maybe you shouldn't tell others you like looking at it...


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

TakoKichi said:


> A beer belly would be more rounded from the sides.
> His abdomen is more isolated.
> 
> And maybe you shouldn't tell others you like looking at it...


Well you certainly seem very well versed on male anatomy, don't ya big fella? And why would I not tell others that its a funny as hell pic? If this is your boyfriend I'm making fun of then I'd like to end this conversation now and apologize to you.


----------



## TakoKichi (Jul 6, 2008)

Easy there lil fella...don't get all homophobic on us.
And no apology needed.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Got ghey?


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

Not ghey!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

TakoKichi said:


> Easy there lil fella...don't get all homophobic on us.
> And no apology needed.


Hey! I called you big fella and then you called me lil fella. Awesome! You get an A for originality! Now can we please get this thread back on track?


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

*Since it seems Steelhead really like dudes*

Now this is Ghey and PC









He's to sexy for spandex


----------



## dances_on_pedals (Sep 17, 2004)

Woo-hoo look at me! I'm posting in an epic thread!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

What about nipple rings? what is the groups stance on that?


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

Her BMI is less then 31 so she's allset. But if the BMI goes over 31 shes out


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

BMI sucks.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

2_WD said:


> Got ghey?


Seems there are a lot of experts on homosexual fashion and web sites here. I suppose the way one would become an expert is to spend a lot of time in ghey bars and on those web sites..


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

2_WD said:


> Not ghey!


Muted colors, baggy cargo shorts, several layers of shirts with the hem of each successive layer hanging out. Looks like a cross between a hiker (the shorts) and a slave to skater/hip hop/gansta fashion (the shirts). NTTAWWT.

Of course it's not always to determine ones sexual orientation by their dress so this person could be very very ghey........ or not.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

zrm said:


> Seems there are a lot of experts on homosexual fashion and web sites here. I suppose the way one would become an expert is to spend a lot of time in ghey bars and on those web sites..


Yeah, that's exactly how it happens, meet you there tonight, sexy!! Oohh, I hope i didn't press any buttons...yeah, sometimes you're better off not saying anything...da!

I'll bet i've been with more women than you've met in your life!


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

zrm said:


> Muted colors, baggy cargo shorts, several layers of shirts with the hem of each successive layer hanging out. Looks like a cross between a hiker (the shorts) and a slave to skater/hip hop/gansta fashion (the shirts). NTTAWWT.
> 
> Of course it's not always to determine ones sexual orientation by their dress so this person could be very very ghey........ or not.


So....obviously you're down with the spandex! That's soooo hawt! Can't wait to see you in them.

btw, those things you call "cargo shorts" are actually FOX mtb shorts...i don't shop in the same stores as you do.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

2_WD said:


> Yeah, that's exactly how it happens, meet you there tonight, sexy!! Oohh, I hope i didn't press any buttons...yeah, sometimes you're better off not saying anything...da!
> 
> I'll bet i've been with more women than you've met in your life!


:lol: :lol: :lol: Can it get any better?


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

zrm said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Can it get any better?


For real, someone bust out the popcorn lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

This thread needs to be shut down.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

2_WD said:


> Not ghey!


poser riding non-techy doubletrack


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

steelheadjh8 said:


> . No biker shall were spandex if there bmi is over 30.


Good to know I have never been spandex or traveled to bmi. GRAMMANAZI SAY HOOOOO!!!!


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

2_WD said:


> So....obviously you're down with the spandex! That's soooo hawt! Can't wait to see you in them.
> 
> btw, those things you call "cargo shorts" are actually FOX mtb shorts...i don't shop in the same stores as you do.


Really? Well they look just like the cargo shorts those sierra club hikers wear. Sou know, hiking stick, floppy hat, earth day stickers on their car?

Actually, I'm "down" with whatever someone wants to wear. If it works for them, that's fine. What another person wears is no business of mine. I don't care if they are fat, skinny, male, female, heterosexual, homosexual, bisexual, like Mozart or Metallica. If you want to conform to whatever the latest fashion trend is that's great. If you want to wear something 10 years old from the closet, that's great too.

But if you really get into looking at my butt, well, not my thing but as long as you keep your hands to yourself it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

So we now need to figure out how many chicks ZMR and 2 WD have been with in order to settle this dispute. Let's hear it guys....


----------



## neongreen (Jan 6, 2010)

I love this thread. It just made my day that much better. Some dork saying something about spandex and fat people and then all the spandex wearing fat people getting pissy... This is the internet at it's finest.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

006_007 said:


> What about nipple rings? what is the groups stance on that?


I felt like this needed to be on this page as well.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Scott O said:


> So we now need to figure out how many chicks ZMR and 2 WD have been with in order to settle this dispute. Let's hear it guys....


:lol: :lol: :lol: Not a lot of trophies on my mantle. I've always been pretty much a one woman man.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Steelhead's a closet Chubby Chaser.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

zrm said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Not a lot of trophies on my mantle. I've always been pretty much a one woman man.


lol, yet again, I have to disagree with you lol...i can't say the same


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

2_WD said:


> Not ghey!


Tool.

It's on your shirt.

This thread needs more bikini nipple ring pictures.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

forkboy said:


> This thread needs more bikini nipple ring pictures.


As you wish


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Bless you girls....


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Best thread ever.

Thanks!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The thread seems to have veered off topic, BUT it appears to be in the right section: Passion.:thumbsup:


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

A two page thread started by a high school freshman that just learned what BMI means in Biology class? Must have been his "use it in a sentence" assignment.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

I think this is finally a thread that was hijacked with a better topic than it started with.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

I got baggies, but in the summer and during tick season, like now; lycra bibs make more sense. Ticks hide out in baggies and they are too hot in summer. I live in the boonies; what you wear in the woods don't mean squat.
As for the really important issues; no nipple rings for me; I like 'em the way they came.


----------



## RLinNH (Jun 1, 2004)

OP, your Uncle would not agree with you...


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

How about a BMM index? Body Mass Motion. When the skeletal structure quits moving the mass must quit jiggling within a prescribed period of time. Ta Ta's are to be excluded from the BMM index of course.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I voted for Steelhead to be a Chief of BMI police effective immediately. Enjoy your fetish dude. I bet he change his handle already


----------



## radcouver (Jul 30, 2009)

whtdel said:


> I have tried a lot of baggie shorts :madman: they're all to loose at the crutch.


I keep seeing ads for exercises that can help you fill out the crotch of your baggies better. Maybe that would help.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## yetipop (Jul 27, 2009)

Can't beleive I browsed this thred...I"m ashamed of myself...what a {###$%$**} waste of internet band-width.


----------



## Long Tooth (Aug 17, 2006)

What to do when your BMI exceeds your IQ.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

edit: I'm all for Title IX


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

mumbles said:


>


From your private collection under your mattress Mumbles? :lol:


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I think the middle rider may have something funny going on down there.....


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

fuk it, let your freak flag fly! cotton breaths!


----------



## Flanderflop (Mar 21, 2006)

The Dareker Side Of Cycling adresses the See Through SPandex issue here


----------



## TakoKichi (Jul 6, 2008)

There are three women in the group I ride with and I can't wait for "See Through Spandex"...


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

To quote the greatest movie ever......

"Spandex, it's a privilege not a right" - Hackers


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Interesting thread to re-read, to say the least. On the first page someone said:

"I voted for Steelhead to be a Chief of BMI police effective immediately. Enjoy your fetish dude. I bet he change his handle already"

Sure enough, the OP did change his handle but he continues to either post about spandex or gay people in every post. Change your name again for us, Steelhead.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like someone needs a "life lesson".

Not all gay people are the limp-wristed daffodils you see on tv, kid.

Watch that mouth. Spelling it "ghey" won't keep anyone from putting a boot to your ass.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

this thread is making me laugh!! 
1) dont care about what people wear, but dont let it all hang out
2) I like nipple rings ;-)
JEM


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

p.doering said:


> Sounds like someone needs a "life lesson".
> 
> Not all gay people are the limp-wristed daffodils you see on tv, kid.
> 
> Watch that mouth. Spelling it "ghey" won't keep anyone from putting a boot to your ass.


Yep, it is spelled "gay", or perhaps the more PC, and more descriptive, "queer".


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't know, I think it's funny when I see somebody on a gigantic, full suspension bike with 2.35's, full-face helmet, long sleeve jersey, baggies, elbow pads, knee pads, goggles, chest protector, full finger gloves and camelbak - riding the same trails I'm doing on my 700C X 32 sportin' cyclocross bike in bibs, short sleeve jersey, single water bottle, visorless helmet and half finger gloves. 

I wonder why some riders wear so much sh*t.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

if you don't want to wear spandex don't were them. But stop looking at other men in spandex. It may raise some questions. NO MORE SICK PICS


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hahaha this thread is still going


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Dion said:


> I don't know, I think it's funny when I see somebody on a gigantic, full suspension bike with 2.35's, full-face helmet, long sleeve jersey, baggies, elbow pads, knee pads, goggles, chest protector, full finger gloves and camelbak - riding the same trails I'm doing on my 700C X 32 sportin' cyclocross bike in bibs, short sleeve jersey, single water bottle, visorless helmet and half finger gloves.
> 
> I wonder why some riders wear so much sh*t.


And some kid shows up in flip-flops on a BMX bike and smokes both of you...

If I cared what I look like when I ride, I'd be a roadie.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

if (you = sense of humor) 
then (this thread = win)
else (your panties = in a wad)

nipple rings FTW

fatties in spandex FTL

broncojd78 out.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

stumonky said:


> And some kid shows up in flip-flops on a BMX bike and smokes both of you...
> 
> If I cared what I look like when I ride, I'd be a roadie.


Wait, I'm that kid on the BMX bike! Well... just an older, fatter kid.

[hijack]Looking back, I'm amazed at the hills we used to climb BITD with 44X16 BMX gearing. We didn't even consider the climb - it was all about just getting to the spot to session[/hijack]


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

I <3 these threads..... 
:lol:


----------



## Arby (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd just like to add that all white spandex should be outlawed as well.

Arby.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

steelheadjh8 said:


> This post is going to tick off a lot of people however my group of riders and many riders that I know have agreed on this. No biker shall were spandex if there bmi is over 30. I mean come on its just down right gross. There are other pants and shirt that eliminate chafing that dont use tight spandex. I am not meaning to tick people off however i wanted to see who else feels strongly about this.
> happy biking


OP - This is just not well said or thought out. I'm thinking your drunk when typing?

Anyways BMI is irrelevant. Technically, I am obese according to BMI but my legs are ALL muscle and probably weigh 60lbs each. I am physically fit. I wear XL shorts just to keep the blood flowing to my feet.

You must be a toothpick. (SNAP!!)


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

mnigro said:


> actually, I agree with the OP. It SHOULD be a law:
> Hot chicks MUST wear spandex, correct that, white spandex. All others need not apply.


I'd have a hard time arguing against that.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

006_007 said:


>


All three of those bikinis appear to have been made by Wicked Weasel in Australia. The prices are real reasonable, and they are custom made to order. I've had them make several for my wife, and I've never been disappointed. I highly recommend them.

https://wickedweasel.com/en-us?SETLOCALE=1


----------

